# OpenOffice



## Kris (7. Mrz 2010)

Hallo

Das Programm soll ein bereits erstelltes OpenOffice Writer Dokument öffnen und in vordefinierte elder (wie beim Serienbrief) Daten einfügen. Gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial oder Beispiel in dem soetwas beschrieben steht?


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2010)

Im Source Download sollten Snippets enthalten sein. Soetwas geht einfacher als du vermutlich befürchtest 
Nice Office Access &mdash; ubion.ORS


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (8. Mrz 2010)

JODReports sollte dafür geeignet sein (siehe http://www.java-forum.org/allgemein...-wege-openoffice-dateien-java-bearbeiten.html)


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mrz 2010)

Was soll daran besser als NOA sein?


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (8. Mrz 2010)

Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass es besser ist. Sorry, wenn das so ankam. Es ist lediglich eine von mehreren Möglichkeiten.
Was vielleicht ein Vorteil sein kann: So weit ich das sehe erfordert JODReports kein installiertes OpenOffice.


----------

